# Singer 15 clones and bobbin cases



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Since I've got Terri's machine here for a while, I decided to see if my 15 bobbin case would fit.

Good news - it does take the same size as the Singer 15 - bad news, there are two styles, so you have to make sure you get the right one.

Most of the Singers are the "1 O'clock" style, though Singer made them with the "11 O'clock" style for several years in the mid 30's - and then switched back. Many of the clones use the 11 O'clock style.

Here are both. The first has the finger coming out at the "11 O'clock" position. This one is from the clone machine. The second has the finger coming out at the 1 o'clock position. This is from a 1945 Singer 15-90 (15-91 is the same style).










To tell which one you need - look at the bobbin race. There will be a small notch, and the sides of it aren't quite the same.

Here is the clone - notice how one side is more sloped than the other.










And here is how the case fits - see how the sloped side lines up with the side of the arm.










NOTICE - the wrong case fit too - but it looked like this - it won't sew right this way. So be careful, just because it fits does not mean it's the right one.










Here is the Singer 15 - the slope of the notch matches the slant of the arm - just going the other way.










On a good note - the Clone takes the SAME bobbin case as my brand new Bailey Home Quilting machine. 

They all take the same Class 15 bobbins.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Nice demo! Now if I could just find decent bobbins. The last ones I bought, I couldn't get 1/2 of them to wind because one side would be slightly tight.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm still confused.. lol

Pretty sure I bought the 11 o'clock style, but I'm still unclear with the bobbin race. 
I think mine is sloped opposite from the one first pictured


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Sara, based on your pictures in your other post, yours is the SAME as Terri's pink machine, so you would need the 11 o'clock style (the one on the left).

From what I've been reading, I think the majority of non-Singers use the 11 o'clock style.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Its suppose to arrive in the mail today (tracking number last registered it in los Angeles on the 19th) so I reckon I finally get to find out today


----------

